# Steinhatchee get away rental, amazing scallops and inshore fishing.



## Narced (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello my PFF brethren, for several years now I have taken my family to steinhatchee for scallop season. Every year we have stayed at the same place, The Peach House in Steinhatchee Landing. Recently the owner contacted me to see if I was interested in purchasing the house, I had mentioned it several times that if they ever wanted to sell it I would be interested. Well long story short I am the new proud owner of the Peach House. I just want to pass this on to all of you. If you've never been scalloping this is the perfect location to learn. Steinhatchee consistently has great numbers, for the last five years it has been one of the hottest scalloping grounds. The inshore trout fishing is pretty amazing as well. If your interested check out the web sites and please let me know if you see anything that looks questionable. I've had a learning curb figuring out the Facebook and Vrbo sites. Thanks again for your time and interest. 

https://m.facebook.com/peachhouseatsteinhatcheelanding/?tsid=0.7488444587215781&source=result


http://www.vrbo.com/1169642


----------



## Narced (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello my PFF brethren, for several years now I have taken my family to steinhatchee for scallop season. Every year we have stayed at the same place, The Peach House in Steinhatchee Landing. Recently the owner contacted me to see if I was interested in purchasing the house, I had mentioned it several times that if they ever wanted to sell it I would be interested. Well long story short I am the new proud owner of the Peach House. I just want to pass this on to all of you. If you've never been scalloping this is the perfect location to learn. Steinhatchee consistently has great numbers, for the last five years it has been one of the hottest scalloping grounds. The inshore trout fishing is pretty amazing as well. If your interested check out the web sites and please let me know if you see anything that looks questionable. I've had a learning curb figuring out the Facebook and Vrbo sites. Thanks again for your time and interest. 

https://m.facebook.com/peachhouseatsteinhatcheelanding/?tsid=0.7488444587215781&source=result


http://www.vrbo.com/1169642


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

The FB page didn't work.

Good for you buying a business. Ive only been to the hatch once around 35 yrs ago. Is the Peach House a B&B or a Motel?

I looked at the other page. That's a real nice vacation house.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a nice place but your facebook link isn't working.:thumbsup:


----------



## Narced (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you! Link is working now.


----------



## Narced (Mar 28, 2014)

The FB link is working now, thanks for the heads up. We loved the house so much we couldn't let it slip by us. It's a condo/second home. It's fully furnished and equipped with all new appliances. The community, Steinhatchee Landing, is super nice. It's a 25 year old property, all the grounds are full of old growth oak trees and beautiful land scaping. The chapel is one of the prettiest you will ever see and ideal for a story book wedding. My plans are to move there when I retire, unfortunately that is several years down the road.


----------



## seminole73 (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase! I'll keep your property in mind the next time we are fortunate enough to head back to Steinhatchee. My family loves Steinhatchee Landing. Last time we vacationed there we had 17 of us for spring break. Haven't visited for scallop season or the 4th of July (heard the town population multiplies greatly for the 4th). Maybe one day. Wouldn't mind retiring there, too.


----------



## Narced (Mar 28, 2014)

It truly is a beautiful place, if you decide to stay let me know, I'm sure we can work out a discount rate outside of scallop season. However if you enjoy snorkeling and a good time on the water I highly recommend taking the family during scallop season, it's a blast!


----------



## Narced (Mar 28, 2014)

http://www.stayatthepeach.com/

Made a new webpage. Use this site to book without the Vrbo fees.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

That is really a beautiful place that you bought. I have always liked Steinhatchee. How many people will it accommodate? Is there a boat ramp?


----------



## Narced (Mar 28, 2014)

*Thank you!*

It sleeps 8 people. 2 queens, 1 King and a queen sofa pull out. There is not a boat ramp but we do have a floating dock, it makes it very nice to tie up and leave the boat without having to worry about readjusting lines.


----------



## Narced (Mar 28, 2014)

Made a website for if. Book directly from the webpage and avoid VRBO fees 

https://www.stayatthepeach.com/


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a really nice place. It’s been a long time but we used to go to the Landings a lot. It’s a great place to stay and if you like to fish, it’s a great place to fish.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Have family there. Go a few times a year. always a joy and relaxing. Congratulations on the investment.


----------



## Narced (Mar 28, 2014)

*We love it*



The Hired Hand said:


> Have family there. Go a few times a year. always a joy and relaxing. Congratulations on the investment.


Thanks, we absolutely love it there. In 20 years when I retire we plan on moving there.


----------

